# anyone have h. pylori infection



## smithfamily99 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm fighting a resurgence of h. pylori and just getting my Hashimotos managed by using armour. had anyone had h. pylori, cleared it up with meds and been able to start losing weight?

Thanks- - Molly


----------

